# I will edit your photo.. challange me :)



## Robin Usagani (Jun 24, 2010)

I saw another guy did the same thing. I want to add more things on my digital imaging portfolio www.usagani.com/Proofs/DI . I will edit or restore your photo for a limited time.

Rules:
1. You must be the photographer (if it is not an old photo restoration). I need your name too so I can put you on the credit.
2. Must be a quality photo that is worth manipulating or restore. (not some crappy snapshot photo).
3. You can post it here and then send me the high res. to robin@usagani.com
4. I will be selective which one i want to work on.
5. If you love it, you can tip me via. paypal :lmao: JK... but ill take it lOL


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 25, 2010)

man.. nobody has anything cool to work on?  Removing a person or something.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 26, 2010)

Well here some.
before






after


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 26, 2010)

before






After





I could have done more but since it is not a paying gig  .  Good enough on flash gallery but not to print.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 26, 2010)

Sad Giraffe (Taken by Bethany M.)





Happy Giraffe


----------



## pmigliaccio (Jun 26, 2010)

Well if you are really that bored, remove every car!
Hi-Res


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 26, 2010)

pat.. i would do it if you picture was interesting LOL..  And this one wont be very hard to edit.


----------



## pmigliaccio (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea, id like to see you bore your brains out editing a photo that means, and is worth, absolutely nothing to me or probably anyone else on this forum haha.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 27, 2010)

When did the Nigerian Scam move to Photoshopping images?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 27, 2010)

Excuse me?



gryphonslair99 said:


> When did the Nigerian Scam move to Photoshopping images?


----------



## table1349 (Jun 27, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Schwettylens said:


> I saw another guy did the same thing. *I  want to add more things on my digital imaging portfolio www.usagani.com/DI .*  I will edit or restore your photo for a limited time.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. You must be the photographer (if it is not an old photo restoration).
> ...



You want people to give you their images so you can "restore" them and then you want to add them to your portfolio so you can sell yourself as a photo restorer?  In addition you set up rules to do this so you only get the kind of photos you want to promote your self and your website?  

If you are looking for practice there are millions or billions of photographs on line that you could down load and practice on.  Of course you couldn't use them to promote yourself.  So what is it you are looking for, practice or to promote yourself on the backs of others?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 27, 2010)

WTF is your problem?  People do probono work all the time to build their portfolio.  I just got an email from a member here with an old destroyed photo of he and his sister.  I rather fix that because it has sentimental value then just a random photo on the net.  Yes, I only want nice photos on my website, there is nothing wrong with that.



gryphonslair99 said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me?
> ...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 27, 2010)

IF you DID check out my DI album, you would notice that I credit the photographer.  The one I didnt credit anybody was either taken by me or a very old family picture.  Chill OK?  I'm just very very offended by your Nigerian Scam remark.



gryphonslair99 said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me?
> ...


----------



## Boutte (Jun 29, 2010)

Give this one a go.
http://boutte.smugmug.com/Photography/Metairie-Lawn-Cemetairy/9787972_YARWZ#664042741_UrS6o-A-LB


----------



## lamar328 (Jun 30, 2010)

pmigliaccio said:


> Well if you are really that bored, remove every car!
> Hi-Res



haha that's sort of hilarious.

And for the record, I think it's perfectly fine to start a post asking for photo's to restore/fix... and giving rules. It's up to the individual that doesn't agree with this to just not give you a photo. Keeper up.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, I know i got to remove the flower on the left.  Make the white darker a little.  What else?




Boutte said:


> Give this one a go.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 30, 2010)

A photo of a member here with his sister (via. Email).  I could have kept going but I spent way too much time on it already.


----------



## Heck (Jun 30, 2010)

^^^ Nice job.


----------



## Arch (Jun 30, 2010)

I would be careful what tools you use, make sure that when you are restoring old photos that you do not add any degradation to an already degraded image.

I don't think the blur works here at all, you are loosing more detail. The highlights are also more blown than they were causing a further loss.
Try and focus more on ways of strengthening what detail there is to work with.

Keep practicing though, it takes a long time to work out which tools work best for different situations.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 30, 2010)

OK.. ill work on it some more.  The guy actually tipped me $15.  So I will work on it again.  I will use the money to be a supporting member


----------



## Boutte (Jun 30, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Well, I know i got to remove the flower on the left.  Make the white darker a little.  What else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprise me. After you finish I'll show you what I did with it.


----------



## Boutte (Jul 1, 2010)

OK here's what I did. Comments?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 1, 2010)

Not much digital imaging


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's three for you to choose from...do one of them if you wish...or none...your choice...

#1





#2





#3


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 1, 2010)

Perhaps people not understanding what I like to do.  I like to do more of deleting things or restoring photo to improve the photo greatly.  These last few pictures, I am not sure what I delete to improve it greatly.  The Giraffe photo is a good example.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 1, 2010)

Try the squirrel photo and take the limb out that is in front of its face...I do know what you mean though with what you are trying to do and that is the only one of the three I guess that would be up your alley.  BTW: There is NOTHING you can do to make MY photos improve greatly.  That would be like taking dog crap and turning it into a five-star meal served at a posh Beverly Hills bistro....


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok.. taking the branch out would probably be good.


----------



## Boutte (Jul 1, 2010)

Take out the blurry branch hanging into the pic at the top let.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 1, 2010)

http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm49/boogaleeboutte/my photos/IMG_7138a.jpg


----------



## gtbike72 (Jul 1, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


>



Thanks, Schwettylens :thumbup:

 I'm  very happy with the work you did  the picture looks great in my opinion.

    I'm going to print out a few pictures and frame it and mail it to my sister.

Thanks Art


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Art!   I think if you also print out black and white in gloss, it will turn out real good.


----------



## JackAlexander (Jul 1, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What effect! Perfect achieve! I've got to move on to learn more about photography. Thanks


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 2, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


>



Good attempt.  I'm sure you used the whole eye we can see.  I might see what I can do and show you the result of my effort.  Unfortunately, I'm lazy (have I already mentioned that somewhere else?), and most likely won't get to it...but if I do, I'll create a new thread for it and let you know when its done...just to compare results...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 2, 2010)

I just updated it.. not sure if you saw it before or after.   I just uploaded it like a minute ago when you replied.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 2, 2010)

more edit


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 2, 2010)

Hmm.. i cant refresh it.  Ive updated it but not showing on my screen.. same name and link.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 2, 2010)

Agent Drex... PM me your name for credit on my website when I uploaded it.  You need to clear your temporary internet files to view the updated version (just the (images).


----------



## Boutte (Jul 2, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


>


Good work. Much better than I did.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 5, 2010)

PHoto taken by a member here name DVD.


----------



## Boutte (Jul 5, 2010)

^ Good job!


----------



## Lipoly (Jul 8, 2010)

Great job on the tower Schwettylens


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 8, 2010)

Lipoly said:


> Great job on the tower Schwettylens


 

French people are so nice..  you just say "Excusez-moi"  and everyone will move so you can take a good picture .


----------



## williambarry (Jul 9, 2010)

I "challange" you to learn how to spell challenge.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 9, 2010)

williambarry said:


> I "challange" you to learn how to spell challenge.


 
I realized it and cant edit the title on this forum.  

Why dont you go around and say the same thing to thousands of threads on this forum with wrong spellings? Ass hole.

BTW.  English is not my first language.


----------



## williambarry (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't care if it's your first language or your last language. :lmao:

If you can't take the heat get the hell out of the kitchen Mr. Touch up god.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 9, 2010)

I didn't know this was an English Grammar forum jackass.



williambarry said:


> I don't care if it's your first language or your last language. :lmao:
> 
> If you can't take the heat get the hell out of the kitchen Mr. Touch up god.


----------



## williambarry (Jul 9, 2010)

It's not. I do know that all it takes to really piss you off though is pressing a button one time. 

Note to self:
Schwettylens cannot take a joke and therefore should not be allowed on Teh L33t Int3rw3bz


----------



## bkristopher (Jul 9, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


>



I think the leaf in the upper left needs work.  It is very distracting to me.  Keep the edges crisp or remove it all together.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 9, 2010)

bkristopher said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
Yeah, I know what you are saying man.  I usually blaze through this.  I dont want to spend more than 10 minutes.  I am behind. Still a lot on my email.


----------



## CharlesT (Jul 10, 2010)

nice work


----------



## JasonLambert (Jul 13, 2010)

jasikajohnson said:


> It's really a good for you that you edit the photograph and any photograph you edit it's nice here a you edit some picture are it's nice good stuff.



Hu?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats a BOT jason LOL.  Dont click its link on the signature!


----------



## edouble (Jul 13, 2010)

You are doing very well with editing these photos. The restoration of the old photo is very good IMO. I just learned how to remove dust spots on my pictures so I have a lot to learn.


----------



## TheKingDavis (Jul 13, 2010)

IDK if you would be interested in something like this or not, but if you want, try to take out the fencing and maybe make it look like a tree? Or just take out the fencing and touch it up some? Trying to get the look of nature, not zoo.


----------



## shutterbugsdesign (Jul 13, 2010)

Great job Schwettylens! i particularly like what you did on the Eiffel tower, the old photo, and the squirrel. :thumbup:


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 18, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it would be better if there was a greater range of tones, like this maybe:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 18, 2010)

Here you go.. 

Before





After.. More intimate and better composition


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 18, 2010)

There was still a lot of things that can be done.  I dont want to do it too long.



oldmacman said:


> [
> I think it would be better if there was a greater range of tones, like this maybe:


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 19, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Here you go..
> 
> Before
> 
> ...



I hope you are open to C&C:
- The "tree" needs a lot more work. It looks too soft and very plastic right now.
- the tree edge by the blue bird is too smooth and continuous.
- it's not compositionally better if you put a competing area of high contrast where the fence used to be
- the original composition was asymmetrically right weighted. Now it is centre weighted which is less dynamic.
- It looks like the tree has a drop shadow or flash shadow now. Either way, it steals depth out of the photo.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 19, 2010)

I made it to more like a painting on purpose.


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 19, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> I made it to more like a painting on purpose.



How does that get it "to look more like nature" as TheKingDavis asked? Making it look like a painting does not address the compositional decisions.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 19, 2010)

he wanted me to add branches and leaves??  How much time do you want me to spend?  If you want to do it.. go ahead.


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 19, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> he wanted me to add branches and leaves??  How much time do you want me to spend?  If you want to do it.. go ahead.



He didn't say anything about branches and leaves. What I am asking is how making it look like a painting, makes it look more like nature as TheKingDavis had asked. 

IMO, you don't make a photo look like a painting in retouch work. If that were the case, why not make the birds look like they were painted as well? I'm not being mean-spirited, I'm just trying to get you to look at your work critically.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 19, 2010)

Makes it more look like nature means I need to add leaves.  How do you want me to make it look like nature?  You tell me.  You have to cut the birds and put them in a different background.


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 19, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Makes it more look like nature means I need to add leaves.  How do you want me to make it look like nature?  You tell me.  You have to cut the birds and put them in a different background.



Ok. It's obvious you are not reading my posts and are focusing too much on one aspect of what I said. Try this:
- make the tree look less plastic. Making it look like it's painted is not working.
- fix the composition so that you don't have the competing high contrast where the fence used to be.

or

If you don't want C&C let me know, but we don't get any better if we assume we already know everything.


----------



## iAstonish (Jul 19, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> he wanted me to add branches and leaves??  How much time do you want me to spend?  If you want to do it.. go ahead.



Why are you taking requests, half assing them, then blaming the lack of effort on time? If you didn't have time, why did you start taking requests? 

If this is for portfolio work, I believe it would be more beneficial to put forth the necessary effort to edit each image to the best of your ability, rather than putting lackluster effort in to get them done quicker. Quality over quantity in this case.


----------



## bkristopher (Jul 19, 2010)

^^I have been thinking this ever since you commented on my observation on the leaf.

Kudos.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 19, 2010)

OK.. read my post carefully and see that I am interested in QUALITY PHOTOS. 

The Paris photo I actually got the high resolution and it is a beautiful photo.  I actually spent a lot of time on it to get rid of the people, reflections, and trash.

On the birds one, I should have said the photo isnt appealing to me much and I wont manipulate it.  Am I going to add it to my portfolio?  No.   Did I improve the photo?  I really think yes.  Did I spend a lot of time on it?  No.


----------



## bkristopher (Jul 19, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go..
> ...


----------



## FemFugler (Jul 26, 2010)

bkristopher said:


> oldmacman said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...


----------



## JackAlexander (Jul 26, 2010)

Fantastic job. Really learned a lot from all your owesome job. cheers


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 27, 2010)

Here is one from a member name Newnan3 .  He needed help with this photo.  One of the harder one I have done.


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 27, 2010)

Your pretty good with PS Schwetty....Im kinda jealous lol.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 27, 2010)

IF I SEE THE F'IN BIRD AGAIN, I AM GOING TO KILL A BIRD OUTSIDE!!! LOL  no more talking about the birds please!

Still look fake. Background shot by misstwinklytoes.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 27, 2010)

Neil S. said:


> Your pretty good with PS Schwetty....Im kinda jealous lol.


 
Arigato Neil San.


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 27, 2010)

Schwetty check out the 3 new pics I added to my 85mm 1.2L II thread in the equipment section.

They display the good side of the lens in my opinion.

Tell me what you think.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 28, 2010)

Photo taken by NateS


----------



## jake337 (Sep 11, 2010)




----------

